# SOF Surgical Teams



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello All,

I receive lots of PMs asking about SOF Surgical teams in general and SOST in particular.  I enjoy answering them as best I can and try not to speculate but be as factual as possible. I keep in contact with team members in SOST and JMAU but  I really don't know much about the Army GHOST teams other than working with them once and I don't know of any Navy equivalent.

I get a lot of interest in reserve SOST so I asked my buddy who just retired from the team after 7 or 8 busy years and he gave the current thinking.  Right now the only reservists they plan to use are former team members who are transitioning off AD and have proved to be worth keeping.  We plan to talk soon to get more details and when we do I will let everyone know if there is anything earth shattering.

If people are interested I will post updates when I have pertinent information.

Thanks


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 24, 2018)

A bit of an update. Talked to the SOST med ops guy yesterday and he said they are looking for IMA reservists to fill some slots. Also, at least for AD the enlisted team members are getting $450/month incentive pay-I'm sure the IMAs would get something when they are on orders.

Also asked him to join Shadow Spear so he could give the best, updated info.


----------



## ITherneau (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Howradnicole (Jan 8, 2019)

Interested to hear any more news, I’m a CCRN with 8 years in Trauma, Neuro and Cardiac ICUs who was an AE Flight Nurse for 5 years as well.  
Considering IMA return from recent separation and saw that’s IMA is an option in the SOST app. 

Are all the SOST crews based in Alabama when not deployed?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 8, 2019)

Very interested in this and all combat medical topics. As a former medical specialist with the Army BWDP at USAMRIID. I try to keep up and study the current evolution of our military medical capabilities. Particularly those employed in areas denied by environmental hazards.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 8, 2019)

Howradnicole said:


> Interested to hear any more news, I’m a CCRN with 8 years in Trauma, Neuro and Cardiac ICUs who was an AE Flight Nurse for 5 years as well.
> Considering IMA return from recent separation and saw that’s IMA is an option in the SOST app.
> 
> Are all the SOST crews based in Alabama when not deployed?



No, some are in Miami and there may be a few left in the Hurlburt area.  I am attempting to gather some updated info.


----------



## Howradnicole (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 10, 2019)

I talked to the current Med Ops officer for SOST and he told me that the 24 ST website is kept up to date and is the best resource for people wanting to get basic information about SOST.  I haven't been on in a bit but will look at it again tonight to refamiliarize myself.  Check it out and let me know what you think so I can give them feedback.


----------



## G_Man (Jan 11, 2019)

Howradnicole said:


> Interested to hear any more news, I’m a CCRN with 8 years in Trauma, Neuro and Cardiac ICUs who was an AE Flight Nurse for 5 years as well.
> Considering IMA return from recent separation and saw that’s IMA is an option in the SOST app.
> 
> Are all the SOST crews based in Alabama when not deployed?



I have attached two resources I found that shed some light on "Damage Control Surgery" and the different surgical/medical teams that exist within the Department of Defense. The paper written in June of 2017 says that 3 SOST teams are at University of Alabama, Birmingham; 1 at University Medical Center, Las Vegas; and 2 at Ryder Trauma Center, Miami (page 20).


----------



## G_Man (Jan 11, 2019)

Here is what I found.

1. Redefining SOF Surgical Support to Meet Joint Force Demand - Tactical Defense Media
2. https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/1042216.pdf


----------



## Howradnicole (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks G_Man, it’s nice to understand the various groups advancing and adjusting their abilities. 
And see the team areas at the time it was written... Viva Las Vegas!

SOSTCRNA it was hard to drill down to SOST info in the more general 24 ST and .mil sites, but appreciate it’s a great start for everyone. 

Some of what I looked at for any others who are also interested and searching:
https://www.afsoc.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/877959/24th-special-operations-wing/
125th overview.... a West coast native can dream...
https://www.142fw.ang.af.mil/Resources/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/438156/125th-special-tactics-squadron/ 
A result with details of other positions but no SOST (medical) picture/profile
Air Force Special Tactics Training
I also liked this story being shared on many medical and military friendly sites re: the demand and innovation to constantly improve the care/survival and the efforts to design tools the teams need in austere conditions. 
AFSOC Surgical Team Wants Blood Warmers to Save Lives Downrange


----------



## SPAK (Jan 15, 2019)

All, I’ve been receiving a lot of pms about SOST. Unfortunately I’m downrange right now and have limited comms and computer access.  Please direct your questions to sostcrna. If I am able I will answer questions when I can. Thanks.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 15, 2019)

I try to get everyone answered but I am pretty busy with work and school so be patient and I will get to you.  Also, please research what we already discussed as most everything has been addressed at some point.

Pet Peeve Time.  Please no more questions on Ops Tempo, especially if you are years away from trying out.  Asking that question sounds to me like you are saying you want the job but you don't want to be gone too much.  It will probably also sound that way to those interviewing you in the future.  Expect to be busy and be gone as much or more than you are home.  May not always be that way but it often is.

howardnicole posted some good links of things he found by researching.  Check them out.
G_Man,  my friend said he will contact you as his trip gets closer.


----------



## SPAK (Jan 20, 2019)

I’ve got a little break from the field for the moment. Those of you who are looking to join SOST in the next 2-4 years, plan on changes. We are in a growth stage and things are constantly changing. Even locations of team sites may or may not be different. How selection is run may or may not be different.

Focus on finishing your schooling, training, preparation for selection, and apply.

If you are ready to apply go ahead and do so.

Good luck. I’ll try and stop in on the forum as time affords.


----------



## Dvr55119 (Jan 21, 2019)

Former SOF medic, CCRN, I am looking at doing the SOST thing after finishing CRNA school. No questions. Just posting an intro so to speak


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 21, 2019)

Dvr55119 said:


> Former SOF medic, CCRN, I am looking at doing the SOST thing after finishing CRNA school. No questions. Just posting an intro so to speak



Excellent, welcome.  What school are you in?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Feb 9, 2019)

Pentagon Plans Massive Reorganization of Military Medicine
Concerning the re-organization of military medicine. What does this mean for the future of SOF medicine?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> Pentagon Plans Massive Reorganization of Military Medicine
> Concerning the re-organization of military medicine. What does this mean for the future of SOF medicine?




Here's a related thread on the topic:

Military to shed 17,000 medical personnel


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Feb 9, 2019)

SOF medicine will just continue to become more Purple.


----------



## FIGSTER (Feb 17, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> Pentagon Plans Massive Reorganization of Military Medicine
> Concerning the re-organization of military medicine. What does this mean for the future of SOF medicine?


It means that SOF medicine will improve because it will significantly increase the talent pool from which SOF can recruit.


----------

